# Which do you prefer A or B- Model Photo Shoot



## Parker219 (Jan 15, 2015)

If you do a quick search for day spa photos on google images, you will notice that MOST of them seem to be VERY BRIGHT, very WHITE, and have a DREAMY feel to the photos.


That being said, I normally like a photo that has more contrast.

Which do you think fits the mood of a day spa better?

Anything else I can fix in post?

Thank You


A. 






B.


----------



## waday (Jan 15, 2015)

For a day spa? I prefer A--as you said, it looks a little cleaner/dreamier. IMO, it takes the focus off of her and puts the focus on the mood of the photo.

Option B does not make me think of spa, it makes me think of makeup.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 15, 2015)

1 for A so far.


----------



## Designer (Jan 15, 2015)

Of these, #1.

Do women wear makeup at the day spa?  I see one who apparently does, but is that going to inspire prospective customers if they think their makeup has to be perfect to enjoy a day at the spa? 

I don't know, that is why I am asking.

So it's probably a good thing they didn't hire me.  I would have had it all "dreamy" and "relaxation" and stuff.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 15, 2015)

^ You be the one to tell the model to take off her makeup. 



I agree she went over the top, I could tone it down I guess.


Thanks for the response.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 15, 2015)

Personally I don't get 'spa' from either one of those.  As images they're fine, but as spa images?  I'm not getting the connection.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 15, 2015)

I hear ya.

I have others that say SPA better than these, but just going back and forth on this edit.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jan 15, 2015)

Model A for me, The eyelashes look to sharp on model B for me, Model A is dreamy.

John.


----------



## Designer (Jan 15, 2015)

You may have misconstrued my comment.  Are you working for the owner?  Is the model the owner?  What does the owner say about these photographs, including the model?  

As I said, if I were tasked with making a photo for a brochure, and part of that assignment was to make it seem "dreamy and relaxing", I would have made some inquiries with the owner as to what look he or she wanted.  The makeup is fine, and I think she did a good job of it, but my observation was that the model seems to have put quite a lot of effort in her makeup which would not necessarily mean "relaxation" to me.

But if the owner likes it, then ignore this post.


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 15, 2015)

Have to go with "A" also. The softer focus would seem to say "relax at the spa" better.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have to turn these photos in to the client today. So I can still change things if I need to.

Would you edit these any different? General C & C as well please.


Should I try to bring out more detail out of the white she is laying on?   The point of the shot is to show the procedure being done.








What about this one? Warm it up a tad?











Does this show the procedure well? Should I change anything? Crop just below the workers left hand?


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm not feeling the two in the original post, I just don't get "spa" from them, for the same reasons as already pointed out.

I've never done this sort of shoot, or even researched this so I'm not sure I'm the girl to ask, but I'll throw in my 2¢.

Have you thought about bringing down the exposure in these? Every spa (though few) or massage studio I have been too has been dimly lit and very relaxing. These honestly feel a little more "medical" to me. The bright exposures have an "operating room table" feel to them.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 16, 2015)

I got that impression too, maybe for some of us these say medical procedure and get away from me with that thing! lol based on our own life experiences. I'd think about the framing/cropping and what's in the backgrounds, some seem in too close.

For example, in the last one you've got part of a doorway to the right but the hand to the upper left cut off (I think you needed the entire hand but not the doorway). 

The color and sharpness are nice. Maybe to someone who goes to spas these would show what it's like there and would seem typical.


----------



## waday (Jan 16, 2015)

Parker219 said:


> I have to turn these photos in to the client today. So I can still change things if I need to.


I don't know what this procedure is, but it sure is showing it. I'm sure they'll like them.

That said, I think I'll stay away from spas. That looks painful.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jan 16, 2015)

A lot of overexposed pillow in photo C maybe crop, photo`s D and E look great to me.

John.


----------



## Designer (Jan 16, 2015)

You're a pretty good photographer, so if you think #2 needs warming, then trust your instincts.  Do what you think looks good.  

Good luck!


----------

